# Roomba for dog hair??????



## RottieMomx3 (Jun 9, 2009)

I was just wondering if anyone has tried this. A breeder that I spoke to one time said that he used one in his puppy room for the dog hair and it worked great. Well, I have 3 rotts and am always trying to find new ways to keep the dog hair undercontrol. I brush and brush and brush but as everyone knows there is still tons of hair. Just wondering. Thanks for your time

Christina


----------



## boon4376 (May 18, 2009)

seems like it would be good for painless maintenance... But most vacuum cleaners are around 1200 - 1500 watts in power... Anything battery powered cant come close at all power wise so idk. It will probably look pretty clean but take a wet cloth to your carpet and i bet a bunch of hair will come out after the roomba makes a pass.


----------



## ambercober (Jan 1, 2009)

for some reason I only thought of the little roombas being used on hardwood/tile etc...... I think it depends on what type of flooring you have and if you think the dogs will eat it *lol.


----------



## sheltiemom (Mar 13, 2007)

Pretty sure something like that would drive my dogs insane and they would be trying to attack it and kill it.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

My friend has one and it works quite well to get the dust bunnies from the edges of the room and also to pick up stray hair on hard floors. It is sort of a creepy little thing, going along doing it's thing. lol If you have all hard floors it is helpful.


----------



## Bikhi Akhbar (May 26, 2009)

puppy on a roomba

very cute blog about a puppy on a roomba! not my dog BTW.


----------



## RottieMomx3 (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies! I had 2 concerns with it. 1) the dogs would eat it....lol and 2) it would get clogged. I have had several hard wood vacuum things that have been burnt up by dog hair. 

We do have hard wood floor in the living room and the kids room. Only the older dogs go in there though because the pups slide and I don't want them to get hurt. A case of the zoomies on hardwood is not a good thing.....lol. Even with rugs down. 

Thanks for the replies!


----------



## BigBlackDogGal (Mar 16, 2009)

I just bought a Roomba and I LOVE IT! It's actually pretty powerful - I've had a lot of success with it on the carpet as well as hardwood floors. It does need to be cleaned often. I think in the directions it says once every three uses, but I clean it every single time. The hair tends to get wrapped around the brushes and cause burnout otherwise.

Rufus could care less about the Roomba. He just gets up and moves if it comes at him, and gives me a look like "pleeeease let me nap in peace mom!". My parents dog initially barked at it, but now just watches it very intently.

I would highly recommend the Roomba - it really has helped me to keep the giant hair tumbleweeds under control. Some of the more expensive ones are perhaps a little higher powered if you need something tough. I believe they actually have one meant for cleaning pet hair. Good luck!


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

Here's a time lapsed photo of a roomba in action. The photographer attached a light to the roomba to capture it's path. It's kinda prety, but I wonder how it figured out it's path to cover the entire room.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

when it comes up to an object the sensor tells it to turn around.


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

w/ the amount of dog hair i get i'd need at least 3 of them just to keep up....one going around about every hr would be good....so, i hope they can be programmed to make different runs


----------



## bfoster (Feb 9, 2009)

My dogs don't really shed- but I also have 2 birds and it is wonderful for keeping the feathers off the floor ( and out of the dogs mouths)
The dogs like to watch it but don't really bother it too much.
I have all hard surface flooring (hard wood and tile)


----------



## RottieMomx3 (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks for all of the replies! I think I will get one when I go back to nursing school in August to help with all the dog hair! I can sweep 5 times a day and still there is hair! I did some reading online and they also said that you have to clean the dog hair out at least once a day to keep it from burning up. I can handle that, it beats sweeping the whole house 2x day. I also have a bird and didn't think about it picking up the feathers! Thanks so much everyone! This really is a great forum.

Christina


----------

